# new member from WI



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Pat welcome to Beesource. There are some frequent WI posters on here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pat! We would call you a niche' pollinator in Florida.


----------



## Pat in WI (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that because they pollinate my garden?? And the do a good job at that too. I couldn't grow melons before the honeybees arrived. 
Pat


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome, Pat. Glad to see another fellow Wisconsin Beekeeper on the site.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome Pat, lots of friendly and helpful WI members on here.


----------

